# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Custom .260 Build

## SlimySquirrel

So like a few other folk I have joined the .260 Band.

My good mate Ben suggested that I move up from the light 22-250 and go for something with a decent BC and more stopping power but also not too much recoil as I don't shoot as much as I would like to so I must admit that I'm prone to the "Flinch" especially when I start shooting again after being in the UK for 6 months.
We originally were going for the 6.5-06 as it had a few benefits in the long range game... but as we went on we realised that he .260 would be a better fit for me and Ben has built the 6.5-06 anyway as he was going to build one for himself so it means we share costs on Re-loading.

So I have started gathering gear in order to start the build in October when I return...

I have ordered the Bell and Carlson M40 style stock from "Stockys" in what ever colour comes into stock first... this will probably take a few more weeks but I ordered it on the 9th June to be sure its ready for me when I get back.


I was very keen to try the Dan Hardy action but common sense prevailed and we are on the look out for a 2nd Hand Short action but I have placed and order for a Diamond Fluted PT&G One piece bolt as they are used on the Stiller actions and will help to clear up any slop in the used action as its been ordered at .699 OD to be sure...Whilst I was there I took the opportunity to get the small firing pin, the m16 Extractor and threaded handle. That will take 8 weeks unless its in stock and of course it will need to be there when the barrel gets mated to the action... (Decent Recoil lug required)



Ben just located a Shilen Barrel 1-7 Twist so we are on the way.... 

I'm thinking of 22 inches and Fluted Remington Varmint Contour so it can be carried but also retain a bit of weight for longer shots...having said that, A TAB Biathlon sling is on the way and they will match up nicely with the flush cups that will be mounted to the B&C.

I have the Sightron 8-32*56 but the Vortex HS-T 4-16*44 is looking like a better option on the Carry

Does anyone run a 22" Barrel? And what sort of Velocity are they running their loads at? 

Also... anyone got any tips on a half decent but cheap solution to Spraying on Dura Coat? I like the look of this rifle and reckon that all the components will require painting to match them up as they will be a mix of Blued action, Red and Black Stock (Possibly) and Stainless... Not really conducive to stalking.. 

 

I'll post up progress on the build as it comes along... all suggestions and hints are welcome!!

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Great thread on the paint job
Shooting Voodoo :: DuraCoat Painting Made Easy

----------


## SlimySquirrel

So....

Had some major issues with an address in the USA so I'll have to wait until July before I can get my hands on that bolt and the flash go fast parts... even the stock didn't show up... man...

Anyway I managed to secure a Manners stock. Probably off one of you fine fellows on here.



That will be on the 7mm08 that will be eventually turned into the .260 next July.

I went with 6.5-284 in the end because I wanted the long action for ease... I jumped around calibers a few times and finally got to that.

It will be wearing this HS Stock, again, probably off one of you lot.


And since I only have the Vortex PST 2.5-10X44 for now it will go on the 7-08 until next July.

Very very slow!

----------


## Danny

Mean mate. Keep us up to date.

----------


## dfmaisey

I have stiller long and short actions available in stock if you want to do it right first time, rather than dolly up a Remington. PM me for prices and availability of particular models.

Cheers,
Dean.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Ben has just mounted the scope on the 7-08 for some testing on both the scope and Rifle.

----------


## Herbmiester

I can supply bottom metal if you want to run a Accuracy International magazine in your rifle. 

Herb

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Thanks Herb.

I may look into one for my culling rifle otherwise I will go with the ptg canoe style.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Ok So the Rings were too high.. they have been swapped out for Talley ultralights and a Timney 510 has been purchased. Threading required for the Goodwin can... only a few weeks away now!!

We managed to capture 4 Piglets in the weekend ... pretty cute little buggars. The little male was a grumpy little shit!!

----------


## camo wsm

> Thanks Herb.
> 
> I may look into one for my culling rifle otherwise I will go with the ptg canoe style.


I have some new ptg l/a rem bottom metal for sale

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Thanks for the offer mate but I'm sorted on the long action.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Well, right now it has to stay as 7mm08 ... its been a long lead free summer so far!!



The stock needs a quick inlet job so I'm looking for recommendations in the Auckland area.

The manners stock fits nice .... The barrel is very free floated!!!

----------


## NZVarminter

I wouldnt order a bolt till your gunsmith has had a good look at your action, 0.699 might not be big enough to take out all the slop in a rem actions. Dont wast your time with a fluted bolt, just one more thing to jam and make feeding less smooth!

I'd have the action blue printed and sleeved rather than putting a PGT bolt in, but I'd also look at a Stiller action instead of re-working a factory action.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Yeah, I hear ya.

Just waiting on some funds so I can order a stiller off Dean.

Plans have changed somewhat as per normal when you wait too long to do things!!

"Priorities" have shifted as the missus tells me!

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Right... I am back off overseas for work again for one last time and should be back early July for what will be my first real winter in 13 years!!

Long story short but one of the Shilen Barrels is chambered in the 6.5-284 so we are going with that.

Doc Watson will be in charge of the build whilst I'm away so it's in good hands... I know that it would be better in LA but Doc Assures me it will work as Scotty from SSRNZ and Mitch Maxberry will be doing the work.

Just searched the new Accubond pills from Nosler and the 129 Gr has a BC of .561 and the 142 has .719 .. decent.

Here is a quick Video of Docs latest build and shoot.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np9GCFbLZ_Q

Until July!!

Slimy

P.S Hoping to pick up all the goodies that were "Held" in a take over.. another long story but there are some nice bits and pieces in the stash.
I'll be looking for a custom Action for the next build.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Well finally I have something to show!

Doc Watson has just sent me this photo.

Ready for load testing... pretty excited.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Final Specs

6.5-284
Remington Short Action
Timney 510
Bedded Manners MCS-T
Shilen Barrel 8.5
DPT Can
Vortex Viper PST 2.5-10X44i
Talley Rings
Accuracy Int Knob.
Mitch Maxberry and Doc Watson Collaboration

----------


## 300_BLK

VERY NICE!

----------


## Gibo

How does she shoot?

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Ha, I would love to know!!

Doc has her for load development at the moment so I will find out soonish.

No doubt there will be a video to follow of some unsuspecting Goat getting busted out past 600yds....

----------


## Smiddy

looks like a fricken prick to carry around .................... much like my edge

----------


## Smiddy

how long is the bbl?

----------


## BRADS

> how long is the bbl?


Long

----------


## Tahr

Mitch didn't do the fluting did he?

----------


## SlimySquirrel

He doesn't like doing the flutes.  He did them but you could tell he hated it. Actually, he used the term "ruin the rifle". Let's hope it shoots or Ben will get it in the neck.

It's long. .. not sure how long but long. Won't get carried far as it's really a long range rig for goats and critters. Something to learn to shoot further with. My son is keen on hunting now after mowing a goat a few weeks back so I'm looking at a really light rifle for him. Probably Savage model 16 lightweight as they're 5.5 lb and stocks are easily available from Boyds  to chop to size.

----------


## Tahr

> He doesn't like doing the flutes.  He did them but you could tell he hated it. Actually, he used the term "ruin the rifle". Let's hope it shoots or Ben will get it in the neck.
> 
> It's long. .. not sure how long but long. Won't get carried far as it's really a long range rig for goats and critters. Something to learn to shoot further with. My son is keen on hunting now after mowing a goat a few weeks back so I'm looking at a really light rifle for him. Probably Savage model 16 lightweight as they're 5.5 lb and stocks are easily available from Boyds  to chop to size.


Yeah, I've had the same reaction from Mitch so thats why I asked.
The lightweight savage is nice. I enjoy mine.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

> how long is the bbl?


24"

----------


## 300_BLK

sorry to hijack:

Does anyone know how much those bolt handles are? I like the look

----------


## SlimySquirrel

> sorry to hijack:
> 
> Does anyone know how much those bolt handles are? I like the look


$130.... Just been informed haha... dang. Doc recommends them pretty highly though!

----------


## Kudu

> $130.... Just been informed haha... dang. Doc recommends them pretty highly though!


I may be really behind the times, so maybe you can help. What is the obsession a lot of people have with these over-sized bolt knobs. I have been hunting for a fair while now and I can honestly say that I have never missed out on a deer from not being able to find and grab the bolt knob. And look at WWII. All thier rifles had normal sized bolt knobs...and thier lives depended on thier rifle.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Fair point.

I prefer the larger ones.. *coughs* as they give a better feel especially when its really cold.

At the end of the day it's a choice that we have. No one has to like the same thing as anyone else.

----------


## Kudu

> Fair point.
> 
> I prefer the larger ones.. *coughs* as they give a better feel especially when its really cold.
> 
> At the end of the day it's a choice that we have. No one has to like the same thing as anyone else.


Very true. I was just curious if they offered some advantage that I didn't know about as I hadn't used one. I can see how in the cold with gloves they would help.

----------


## FRST

They are good for repetitive shooting too, just a comfort thing really.

----------


## stub

"TACTICAL" enough said

----------


## 300_BLK

More comfortable, more leaverage, better with gloves, don't get cold (depending on material), like the look.....

----------

